# M5 : Heaviest Lens Safe To Mount on EF-M Flange?



## Fleetie (Apr 28, 2017)

Silly, I know, but... 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II ?

NOT supported from the lens, but from the body/body-strap?

Apart from the cheese-wire-through-shoulders effect, would this be likely to damage/bend the M5's lens mount/flange?

And I really need to find a better, wider strap for my M5.


Thanks.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 28, 2017)

That EF to EF-m adapter has definitely been substantially built, so given that fact I'd imagine swinging a reasonably large lens off it, and so the EF-m mount itself, would be OK.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Apr 28, 2017)

It is only a guess. But I would think that any EF or EF-S Lens mounted to the M5 which is as heavy or heavier than the body itself is only meant for stationary use and not for being mounted to the M5 during transportation.
Especially such a long lens which is not only heavy but also applies a lot of torque alone by its length.

In a Canon promotion video one can see a EF 100-400mm L IS USM II lens with 2x TC mounted to the M5, but I guess after the picture/footage was taken, the photog will not transport this combination least of all with a strap.







By the way: Canon itself gives the recommendation to use the EF-EF-M adaptor exclusively with the mounted tripod adaptor for use on tripods. So a strap should also be connected to this tripod adaptor and not to the camera mount itself.

regards
Frank


----------



## Fleetie (Apr 29, 2017)

So I should use the EF-M -> EF adaptor with the tripod mount, and something like this, attached to the adaptor's tripod mount?


http://www.wexphotographic.com/peak-design-slide-lite-camera-strap-1579538/


----------



## slclick (Apr 29, 2017)

Try the PE 300 1.8


----------



## jhpeterson (Apr 29, 2017)

I have tried a 300/2.8 EF (with the EF-M adapter) with fair results. Obviously, you hold it by the lens.


----------



## Rockskipper (Apr 29, 2017)

Well, Mike Drew's got a pretty big lens on his M5 in this video (check out around 1:05):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBNjn1g1LbY


----------



## bholliman (Apr 29, 2017)

Fleetie said:


> Silly, I know, but... 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II ?
> 
> NOT supported from the lens, but from the body/body-strap?
> 
> ...



I'm used by 70-200 f/2.8 II and 300 f/2.8 II on the M5, but I've attached a Black Rapid strap to the tripod foot on the lens, I didn't attach to the camera. The BR allows the camera and lens balance pretty well, although its still a little front heavy.

When I attach my 23-70 f/2.8 II or 24-105, I hook the BR strap to the tripod foot on the M adapter and this balances pretty well.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 30, 2017)

I have used the M5 with the 400mm DO and a Kenco 3xTC at 1200mm f/12, and it focuses in liveview. I held the combo by the lens, of course.


----------

